# [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*[Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Zum Thread

*In diesem*


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

*Thread sollt*


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

*und dürft ihr*


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

*fleißig diskutieren*


----------



## M. Polle (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Sag mal, das kommt mir seltsam bekannt vor, aus dem Computerbaseforum^^


----------



## patrock84 (9. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Ja, dem ist so :p -Postrecycling-


----------



## S1lencer (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

mir auch hehe aber das sollte mal wer stiki setzen


----------



## SoF (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

also wenn ihr es nicht gesagt hättet, dann wär ich grad völlig platt gewesen (kannte das noch nicht) - HAMMER!


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

@ partock84

Tja, ich bin halt "multiFORENtional" 
Schaden tuts niemandem, im Gegenteil und das es ja aus meiner Feder stammt,
hab ich ja auch Copyright und kann das posten wo ich will^^

cYa


----------



## patrock84 (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Hallo, 

ja, ich habe doch gar nichts dagegen!  Ganz im Gegenteil. Vielleicht portiere ich auch noch das eine oder andere.. (falls dir mein Nick was sagt  )


----------



## M. Polle (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, ich habe doch gar nichts dagegen!  Ganz im Gegenteil. Vielleicht portiere ich auch noch das eine oder andere.. (falls dir mein Nick was sagt  )




Jop, sehe ich genauso...
Wollte es nur angemerkt haben


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

@ patrock84

Dein Nick ist mir natürlich genauso bekannt wie du umgekehrt natürlich auch meinen Nick kennst 

Und portiert hast du ja auch schon^^
Es ist ja nur im Sinne der User (und zT inn unserem Sinne) wenn diese
Threads in mehreren Foren stehen, schaden tut das niemandem ...

*EDIT*
Ich hab mal noch die Updates eingefügt, ich persönlich finde das wichtig,
so kann die Entwicklung verfolgt werden.

cYa


----------



## residentCJ (12. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Exzellenter vergleich, meinen Respekt.

Aber warum schreibst du hier, das der HR-03 das beste aktive Produkt am Markt sei? In deinem Test HR-03 vs. Accelero S1 schreibst du das das Produkt von Arctic Cooling besser wäre. Mag das wohl an der Kompatiblität liegen?, ich würde mir wünschen das der S1 auch auf 8800 passt :[


----------



## y33H@ (13. September 2007)

*AW: [Beratung] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Der S1 ist eher ein passiver Kühler (trotz Turbo Modul), zudem verfügt der HR-03 über eine bedeutend höhere Kompatibilität. Imo ist er weiterhin der beste aktive Kühler wenn man alle Punkte addiert.

*EDIT*
Wo wir "gerade" beim HR-03 waren, die R600 Version ist gelistet, ein Review gibts auch schon 

cYa


----------



## DoktorX (20. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Hast du eigtl jeden einzeln getestet? Oder woher weisst du sogut bescheid?


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Ich habe bereits viele Kühler selbst gehabt oder zumindest bei Bekannten bzw. im Laden verbaut, u.a. VF-900, VF-700, AC Silencer (auf X800, 9800 und 6800), AC X2, AC S1, TR HR-03 und den Be Quiet Polar Freezer.
In letzter Zeit bin ich aber erst auf die Idee gekommen, diese zu "reviewen".
Dann lese ich sämtliche Reviews die ich gedruckt oder online in die Finger bekomme, hier sind zwar nur (die mit bekannten) deutschsprachigen gelistet, ich lese natürlich auch englische Tests. So bekommt man mehr als genug Infos zusammen, Laustärke ist jedoch ohne Messgerät recht subjektiv, ich bin aber ultra-silent Fan und dementsprechend sehr empfindlich.

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Lautstärke "sehr subjektiv" ist. Zumindest nicht, wenn man sie mit einem Sone-Messgerät erfasst, die das typische (!) menschliche Hören berücksichtigt (stärkere Empfindlichkeit bei Tönen mit hoher Frequenz, geringere Empfindlichkeit bei Tönen mit tiefer Frequenz).


----------



## y33H@ (21. September 2007)

*AW: [Extreme User-Review] Der richtige Kühler für jede Karte*

Ja, in eurem Fall schon, was bei euch mit unter 1 Sone vermessen wurde, gilt auch in meinen Ohren als leise, alles unter 0.5 Sone ist dann imo ultra-silent bis quasi unhörbar.
Ich war ja selbst am Teststand, daher weiß ich wie es funktioniert. D.h. wenn ihr einen Kühler mit sagen mir mal 0.7 Sone vermesst, dann kommt der in die Liste, allerdings erst, wenn ich ihn schon mal persönlich gehört habe, so neigen aus meiner Erfahrung zB die VF-900 zu einem leichten Schleifen und Rattern - bei 5v verdammt leise, aber diese Nebengeräusche stören 

Das meine ich mit subjektiv, bei CB waren schon einige der Meinung ich sei zu penibel was die Lautstärke angeht  
Aber leise muss eben auch leise sein.

cYa


----------



## y33H@ (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

*Komplettes Update wegen G92 und RV670* 

cYa


----------



## y33H@ (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

*Kompatibilitätsliste zu allen gelisteten Kühlern, VF-1000 und 2 Karten sowie neue Reviews*

cYa


----------



## y33H@ (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

*24.12.07: Links zur neuen Thermalright-Page
03.01.07: Sapphire HD3850 und Palit 88GT gelistet
05.01.08: Review zum GX810 auf HD3870
29.01.08: Gecube HD3800er und Gainward 88T gelistet
02.02.08: Leadtek 86GT und HIS IceQ gelistet
10.02.08: Elitegroup 88GT gelistet*

cYa


----------



## -|-OCB-|-Oldschool (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Hi,

Sehr cooler Thread! 

Hat schon einer Erfahrung mit dem neuen Zalamn GV1000???
Will ihn auf meine 88GT packen.


----------



## y33H@ (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

*@ -|-OCB-|-Oldschool*

Das ist nix weiter als ein gefärbter VF-1000 mit einem schnellere drehenden, noch lauterenm Lüfter.

*02.02.08: Leadtek 86GT und HIS IceQ gelistet
10.02.08: Elitegroup 88GT gelistet
28.02.08: neues Review zum HR-03GT, 9600GT drin, passive Sparkle 9600GT gelistet*

cYa


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (9. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

aber gut zu wissen


----------



## Blink182 (16. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Top-Fred  

Hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## y33H@ (16. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Gerne geschehen 

cYa


----------



## y33H@ (22. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

*22.03.08: Kompatibilität für 9600GT ergänzt*

cYa


----------



## StellaNor (25. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Das komplette Review von y33H@ befindet sich jetzt auch im Unterforum Anleitungen


----------



## y33H@ (25. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit 

*23.03.08: MSI 96GT Zilent gelistet*

cYa


----------



## Nachtchatter (26. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Ich hab mal eine bescheidene Frage:

Ich habe eine nVidia 6800GS AGP und versucht den Zalman VF-700 draufzubekommen.
Leider ohne Erfolg.

Der HSI Brückenchip passt nicht zum Kühler, aber das ist nicht das Problem.
Dafür gibt es ja wie beschrieben einen extra passiven Kühlkörper.

Ich habe das Problem, daß der Zalman Kühler die GPU nicht vollständig (nur ungefähr zur Hälfte) abdeckt.

Ist die 6800GS AGP in etwa baugleich mit der 7800GS AGP?
Im Thread steht am Anfang etwas von: wenn man die "Schrauben etwas biegt" könnte man den Kühler irgendwie draufbekommen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## y33H@ (26. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Ich kann kaum glauben, dass die GPU nicht abgedeckt wird. Könntest zwei Bilder der "nackten" Karte machen? Einmal die Vorder- und einmal die Rückseite. Zudem nenne mir bitte die Lochdiagonale der Löcher (in mm) rund um die GPU.

cYa


----------



## Nachtchatter (27. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Gainward GeForce 6800GS AGP

Der Lochabstand beträgt ca. 53 mm.
Die Lochdiagonale ca. 75 mm.

Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:

Mit montiertem Original-Lüfter von oben:
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/6756/dsc01086kpl8.jpg

Mit montiertem Original-Lüfer von unten:
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3405/dsc01088k2au4.jpg

Ohne Lüfter mit Zollstock von unten:
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/438/dsc01129k2tz3.jpg

Ohne Lüfter mit Zollstock von oben:
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4397/dsc01095kcn1.jpg

Ohne Lüfter mit Zollstock von oben:
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5045/dsc01101kxn9.jpg

Mit Zalman-Lüfter montiert (Möglichkeit1):
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/7651/dsc01112kem0.jpg

Zalman-Lüfter von unten nach Demontage (Möglichkeit1):
http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7681/dsc01113kir5.jpg

Zalman-Lüfter von unten nach Demontage (Möglichkeit1):
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8518/dsc01116kzs4.jpg

Mit Zalman-Lüfter montiert (Möglichkeit2):
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/6666/dsc01121ksp9.jpg

Zalman-Lüfter von unten nach Demontage (Möglichkeit2):
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/3795/dsc01122kaz1.jpg

So in etwa würde der Zalman-Lüfter die GPU abdecken (Möglichkeit1):
http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/9779/dsc01125kcz5.jpg

So in etwa würde der Zalman-Lüfter die GPU abdecken (Möglichkeit2):
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/2302/dsc01126kvl6.jpg


Kannst Du damit etwas anfangen?


----------



## y33H@ (27. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Boah, so viele Pics 

Wie es aussieht, nutzt die Karte beschi**ene Bohrlöcher. Die sind ja mal extrem mieserabel positioniert. Hmmm ... ohne Mod wird das wohl nichts. Ich würde mir wohl einfach aus 2-3mm dickem Aluminium eine passende Schiene fertigen und damit den VF-700 verschrauben; so wie der momentan ist, kann das ja leider nichts werden. Hier verlängern ist ja eine recht simple Sache, siehe Anhang.

cYa


----------



## KTMDoki (29. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Boah, so viele Pics
> 
> Wie es aussieht, nutzt die Karte beschi**ene Bohrlöcher. Die sind ja mal extrem mieserabel positioniert. Hmmm ... ohne Mod wird das wohl nichts. Ich würde mir wohl einfach aus 2-3mm dickem Aluminium eine passende Schiene fertigen und damit den VF-700 verschrauben; so wie der momentan ist, kann das ja leider nichts werden. Hier verlängern ist ja eine recht simple Sache, siehe Anhang.
> 
> cYa




würd auch sagen --> 2 Alu-Stangen mit 3 Löcher fixieren und basta

oder wennst a bisserl rest von einen nieroster/rostfreien stahl rumliegen hast nimm sowas...

hält besser... alu geht bei druckstellen ein bisschen nach... habs bei meina KTM gemerkt, die zusatzmontagen sind runter geprellt


----------



## Nachtchatter (29. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Naja, da muß ich mich dann wohl oder übel mal auf die Suche nach einer passenden Schiene für den Kühler und die Backplate machen.
Hoffentlich bin ich handwerklich so begabt  

Auf der Kompatibilitätsliste von Zalman (in Deinem Original-Thread führt der Link übrigens ins Nirvana, der hier geht: http://www.zalman.co.kr/product/cooler/VF700_compatiblelist_eng.html) ist davon keine Rede... (Model: GeForce 6800, LE, GT  Compatible VGA Card: All VGA Cards)

Danke Gainward, Danke Zalman...  

Ansonsten natürlich vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Mit den Bilder wollte ich nur sicher alles dokumentieren.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Besitzer einer 6800GS AGP von anderen Herstellern die hier ihre Erfahrung posten können.
Wenn es dort auch nicht funktioniert kannst Du diese Karte in Deiner Übersicht entsprechend als nicht kompatibel vermerken.


----------



## y33H@ (29. März 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Ich schreibe ja auch, ohne Gewähr ... Link ist übernommen, THX.
Die "Schuld" trägt wohl eher Gainward, deren PCB-Layout ist schon extrem^^

cYa


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Gibts schon nen passenden Silent-kühler für die HD4850? Oder is die leise? 

Weil ich werde mir die bald anschaffen und ich empfinde meine 8800gts schon als störend....man hört son rauschen.....die is das lauteste in meinem System -.-


----------



## Medina (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

der accelero sollte passen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*



Medina schrieb:


> der accelero sollte passen



das wäre Spitze! dann isses ja sogar günstig


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Der S1 Rev.2 passt auf eine HD4850, genau wie auf die HD4870.

Gruß


----------



## y33H@ (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Steht auch im Thread 

cYa


----------



## BloodySuicide (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Community-Review] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte*

Morgen kommen meine AC Turbo Module. Dann wird getestet ob sie nun auf nen VF1000 passen und wie es mit den Temps aussieht, wenn ich mein PC morgen wieder zum laufen bekomme. Bin echt gespannt obs was wird.


----------

